# Ready to give up



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

Out of six vets in my area, zero will help me. So I turn to you Dendroboard. Can you help? I have had these frogs for almost a year and they have been healthy and seemingly happy. My frogs eat well and are very active. The only change I have made was a new enclosure, from which I have now removed my frogs from.
A woman at a local pet store told me to mix some tetracycline with RO water and soak my enclosure with frogs in it twice a day until the skin blotches go away. If you need better pictures I can switch cameras. Please help and thanks.


----------



## sbye (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish I could help, but I am not qualified to help you out here. I have heard of people putting neosporin on their frogs sores. That might help, but I wouldn't try it until someone with more experience says that it is ok. I hope everything turns out ok! Good luck


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Email the pics to Dr. Frye.

Frye Brothers' Frogs


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is the membership directory for ARAV. ARAV 
It is the Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veternarians. I'm not sure which Midwestern state you are in but as an example I put in Wisconsin and 32 vets are members of ARAV. Give your state a shot and start calling all the vets on the list till you find one.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

And look in the tank and see if there is something they're crawling under that may be very rough.


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

frogfarm said:


> And look in the tank and see if there is something they're crawling under that may be very rough.


Is it possible that it is from the leaf litter? The frogs spend most of the day eating springs under the leaves.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Since the sores are in the same spots on both sides. I would look for something in the tank which may have scratched them.

Also have a look at the underside of the frogs, if there is sores on the feet or belly, it could be you are keeping the enclosure too wet.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

If I understand your post, you had them in one enclosure and they were fine. You moved them to a different enclosure and now they have these sores. Is that right? What's different between the enclosures? How about some pics of the new one?


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

Pics of the new enclosure. The old enclose was an exoterra that had a lot more ventillation. This enclosure is completely sealed.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

is there anything ceramic in there? Is that real wood or fake wood? any rocks?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Could they be squeezing themselves under that cork?


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

frogface said:


> Could they be squeezing themselves under that cork?


They are squeezing into and underneath the center piece of wood.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

It's probably from them trying to squeeze under such a small space and rubbing their head on the rough surface.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

How about the materials used in the construction of the new viv? What's new or different? Was siilcone used? Which type? Are you sure it's cured? Substrate? Background?


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

pl259 said:


> How about the materials used in the construction of the new viv? What's new or different? Was siilcone used? Which type? Are you sure it's cured? Substrate? Background?


Great stuff background with DAP 100% silicone. ABG mix from Josh'sFrogs and the viv sat for a month before anything went in.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DAP should be fine. Obviously Great Stuff is considered safe. ABG mix is absolutely top of the line, sharing first place with perhaps clay substrates.
Doug


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

After moving the frog into the old enclosure the spots are healing very well.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great to hear! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

very nice! hopefully you are Not still ready to give up. Your frog is not


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I had a similar issue recently.

I had 4 Terrib froglets and one of them developed a blister on its back.

He was the only one that showed any of these so I was happy in assuming it was a simple bash or abrasion.

After removing him from the quarantine box they were all in and keeping him alone in a very well ventilated tub and spraying with F10 once a week to keep bacteria away it healed very quickly.

Hopefully your little fella will heal up as mine did.

Good luck,

Richie


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

It looks like imo that the frog is squeezing under something to hide causing the abrasions, hence the same scar on both sides


----------

